# 34wks - baby's abdomen measuring 38+4



## magswales (May 17, 2016)

Hi everyone. 

I'm T2 on 500mg Metformin x 1 day and 34 weeks pregnant. HbA1c has been really good throughout at 29. Baby has been measuring spot on up until yesterday. In the space of 2 weeks the baby has grown 2lb (now 6.39lbs) and his abdomen measures 38+4. I was lucky that I met my diabetic nurse in the corridor of hospital yesterday and explained my panic to her. She arranged to do my HbA1C yesterday and I'm waiting for the result today.  I see th diabetes consultant again next Tuesday.  However, I'm keen to understand what the implications of this are. I asked yesterday and was told not to worry and to monitor my sugars as I've been doing. Nurse also recommended taking my Metformin later in the day  (my higher levels are after dinner - although always less that 7.8). 

I'm in a bit of a panic now as I don't understand the implications.  Can't understand how this has happened so suddenly (scan 2 weeks ago was perfect). 

Any advice or reassurance would be very welcomed. 

Thanks, 

Mags


----------



## Ljc (May 17, 2016)

Hi . Sorry I can't help but wanted to give your post a bump up to the top.


----------



## trophywench (May 17, 2016)

Aaargh.  Insulin resistance gets worse and worse and worse still during the last trimester, for all diabetics whether T1 or T2.  It may mean you need insulin to get you through the next few weeks, but doesn't mean you'll be on it forever.  In fact, I think you are quite lucky to have got away without it for so long!

And scans are actually not that accurate - can remember various ladies saying their baby was supposed to be enormous and everyone being in a panic about it, emergency Caesarians and stuff - and 6lb perfect little bundles of joy being the end result.

So - DON'T PANIC is my main message.  Just carry on what you have been doing and try to avoid loading up on carb of any type especially in the evening, so you can lessen the impact of any higher BGs as much as you are able to, without insulin, whilst you are waiting for the results.


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2016)

Hi Mags  I'm sorry, as a single bloke I can't offer any advice but just wanted to wish you well and repeat what Jenny has said - I have read a few stories on here of ladies whose babies were predicted to be big on the scans and have turned out to be perfect - I hope the same is true for you!  Best wishes, please let us know how things go, and good luck with everything


----------



## KateR (May 18, 2016)

All the best. I'm sure everything will be OK.


----------



## magswales (May 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Feeling much calmer. I really reduced my carbs during evening meals now. Frustratingly I havent had my HbA1c back yet but all my readings have been spot on this last week so I'm hoping the measurements were taken incorrectly.


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2016)

An HbA1c of 29 is astonishingly good, well done on that! I hope that the latest matches up to it  My best ever was 31 and I've never had (or likely to have!) a pregnancy to deal with at the same time! Do keep us updated!


----------



## magswales (May 20, 2016)

Thanks Northerner. 

I had an appointment with my community Midwife this morning, still haven't heard from the Diabetes Midwife who was supposed to call me on Tuesday (have left messages) .  My community midwife checked my blood results this morning and my HbA1c is now 35.  I spoke to the DSN attached to my diabetes consultant and she has advised not to change anything and see my Diabetes Consultant on Tuesday as planned. So, I'm guessing that they're not panicking about the increase.  My midwife said she though my bump was measuring normal level so maybe it is just an inaccurate scan (as Trophywench has highlighted). I have an appointment with the Obstetric Consultant on 31.06 so hopefully they will be happy with it all.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2016)

magswales said:


> Thanks Northerner.
> 
> I had an appointment with my community Midwife this morning, still haven't heard from the Diabetes Midwife who was supposed to call me on Tuesday (have left messages) .  My community midwife checked my blood results this morning and my HbA1c is now 35.  I spoke to the DSN attached to my diabetes consultant and she has advised not to change anything and see my Diabetes Consultant on Tuesday as planned. So, I'm guessing that they're not panicking about the increase.  My midwife said she though my bump was measuring normal level so maybe it is just an inaccurate scan (as Trophywench has highlighted). I have an appointment with the Obstetric Consultant on 31.06 so hopefully they will be happy with it all.  Fingers crossed!


Fingers crossed!  35 is still a brilliant HbA1c, you are doing a fabulous job! Should that date be 31.05?


----------



## trophywench (May 21, 2016)

Fear not - our grand daughter - non diabetic - had her first baby at 04.50 yesterday, a full 20 minutes after she actually got to the hospital LOL - perfect and over 8lbs.  She was 10 days overdue, and they had told her on Tuesday that if nowt had happened by tomorrow they'd give her a sweep and if that did nowt to help, she'd definitely be going in next Tuesday and would have her anyway one way or the other.

So telling her about the sweep most likely did the trick, I think! and we're looking forward greatly to meeting our Elsie!

So don't worry at all, if that's the new 'normal' birthweight (and it was in the 50s and 60s, under 7.5 lbs and they were worried! - so it could easily be) they most likely have it all wrong anyway!


----------

